# two lovely cats in need of a home



## jojoreggae (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi all, I have an elderly neighbour who is looking after two cats that another neighbour abandoned  she is nearly 90 and is worried if something happenend to her the cats will again be left. She allows one in the house but is worried about having the two of them indoors in case she trips.
I would have them, but I have 4 dogs and 2 cats.
Anybody out there who would like to give them a home? one is a burmese cross and the other black and white, not sure she knows what sex they are.
Since they have been brought up together she wants them to stay together if possible. Maybe ok with children as the family had kids. Thanks 
I have tried the local sanctuary and the RSPCA and they were no help


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Do you have a photo at all? As if it were possible for you to get more information on gender/ages etc then I could advertise them on my website for you? I'm afraid I don't have any room but I am more than happy to put them on my site to try and help
Lauren


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

jojoreggae said:


> Hi all, I have an elderly neighbour who is looking after two cats that another neighbour abandoned  she is nearly 90 and is worried if something happenend to her the cats will again be left. She allows one in the house but is worried about having the two of them indoors in case she trips.
> I would have them, but I have 4 dogs and 2 cats.
> Anybody out there who would like to give them a home? one is a burmese cross and the other black and white, not sure she knows what sex they are.
> Since they have been brought up together she wants them to stay together if possible. Maybe ok with children as the family had kids. Thanks
> I have tried the local sanctuary and the RSPCA and they were no help


RSPCA would only put them to sleep, don't leave them there.


----------

